# Recommendations please......Lake District CSs



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Off to the Lakes on 8 May. Will be stopping for a couple of nights at one of our favourite CS places......Lake & Fells near Newby Bridge and also at the CCC site at Keswick (just for the Jazz Festival)

However, we would like to also try out some new (to us) small sites and CSs and would like to hear any recommendations from the good folks on here.

Like many, we prefer peace and quiet, small adult only sites or CSs, possible walking distance to a good pub and maybe good cycling routes in the area. Splendid views would be a bonus.....hope we are not asking too much.

We have trawled through the CCC book but getting confused with the choice and would rather have first hand recommendations.

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
There is is a nice one in Haverigg near Millom. It's on the Millom Rugby Club grounds but don't let that put you off.
Very quiet area with long walks up the Dunes one way and incredible old iron ore mine harbour the other.
Pubs and chip shop in the village 5 mins walk away.
Don't tell others about it though as it would be a shame if it got busy.

Just read your email again, Not very close to Newby Bridge or Keswick though.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

A quick bump before you all get absorbed by the Royal Wedding.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Low Hall Farm at Kirkby in Furness.


----------

